# Commercial: Bid vs. Negotiated



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal><FONT size=3><FONT face=Calibri>I have been having a tough time getting into the negotiated commercial work. The public bid is nice but I would like more of my portfolio to be negotiated work. What is the best way to do this? Are there any professional organizations for contractors, building owners, property managers, physical plant etc. that any of you would recommended? <SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes"> </SPAN>How about organizations like the Rotary Club? <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></FONT></FONT></P>


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Knock on doors. Try to get in to do some repairs for them. Print up lots of business cards make a day of it and personally go drop them off.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

1985gt is correct. Commercial business is about building client relationships. Most large commercial building owners use the guys who took care of their maintenance issues to put roofs on when it is time. Most guys don't want to do what it takes to build this book of business. You have to put on comfortable shoes and go see people. Commercial property owners like to associate their business with a personality, not a flyer.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

It's an error with the website software ever since the website was upgraded about a year ago. I used to complain about it but nobody gives a chit about us roofers.


----------

